# Players Classic at Goodwood



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well a friend of mine invited me down to Goodwood for the Players Classic show. Must admit, there were some stunning cars there and probably the first car show I've been to where a number of the owners clearly detail rather than just clean there cars, some seriously swirl free minters here!! :thumb:



















































































































































































[/URL]




















































































































































































































































As much as some of these cars would drive infinitely better on standard suspension, some of the more unusual slammed cars like the RX8 and S2000 do look pretty damn cool for it!!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice photos and I'm strangely drawn to that RX-8, looks ace slammed.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Has to the quote of the day this

As much as some of these cars would drive infinitely better on standard suspension

Totally agre the solid Blue Audi wheels position just looks dangerous and clean wrong, i asked a few guys that have car's like this if they are garage queens all said daily driver's that i find very hard to believe tbo, thanks for the pics looks a cracking day


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Was a good day out, and a great effort from the Players guys considering it was the first one at Goodwood


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

In regard to how they drive, my friend owns the red Bora which goes very low as you can see but all the extreme ones are on air bags anyway. They drive at a more normal height and handle fine. 

Don't get me wrong they don't handle amazingly but for example my mates Bora handles no worse than standard.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Good picture's :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Some good pictures there :thumb:


----------

